# Question - Easy and Cheap track transition - Bachmann EZ and Gilbert



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

I want to connect some Bachmann EZ S Scale track to American Flyer Turnouts with out buying the expensive transition track from Bachmann. Any ideas or suggestions.:dunno:


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Are the pin holes similar as to width?.Got some measurements?? pin diameter, height, etc.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I never knew Bachmann made S gauge track. Can you post a picture?


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Usually you can't do better (or as well) as a transition track piece.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

As usual I am getting things wrong in my old age and fleeting memory. It is not Bachmann but American Flyer Fast Track. Sorry for the confusion. Never the less, I want to put a passing siding in my AF Fast Track floor oval but I want to use some existing manual AF Turnouts. The American Flyer Fast Track transition section are about $40 and I would need 4 each. That is more than I want to spend for a loop that I seldom use. Thus, I want a cheaper alternative to connect the two different types of track.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Yes, $40.00 is insane. That's each? Now this is O scale but lionel makes a transition
track from Fastrack to tubular track and it is only 4 something. Please recheck your pricing.
I might be wrong on it being lionel, it might be Menards. Either way, I saw it somewhere.
LOL, I am old also.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

They are $9.99 retail on the Lionel website.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Broke, here is some ebay listings for transition track. Lots less than $40.00.
These are around $10.00 like AmFlyer says.

https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=m570.l1313&_nkw=S+scale,+transition+track&_sacat=0

Link is bad, just put in S scale transition track.

Maybe this link will work.

https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fr....TRS1&_nkw=S+scale,+transition+track&_sacat=0

Nope.


----------



## Chuck7612 (Jul 2, 2017)

Nicholas Smith has them for $7.49 ea.
http://www.nicholassmithtrains.com/product/AMERICAN-FLYER/AMERICAN-FLYER-TRACK/5"-TRANSITION-TRACK/LIO649858/


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

Thanks all for the replies! My memory has failed again.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks Chuck for the Nicholas Smith site. I had not heard of them. I have it saved in my favorites now. I am not a fan of Fastrack but they do have pieces you can't get in Gilbert
track like 45 degree crossovers and 27 inch radius track. Its not cheap.

No problem Broke. I guess you thought it was 40 each and it is 40 total.
If you think my memory is getting better you are nuts.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

mopac said:


> Thanks Chuck for the Nicholas Smith site. I had not heard of them. I have it saved in my favorites now. I am not a fan of Fastrack but they do have pieces you can't get in Gilbert
> track like 45 degree crossovers and 27 inch radius track. Its not cheap.
> 
> No problem Broke. I guess you thought it was 40 each and it is 40 total.
> If you think my memory is getting better you are nuts.


Thanks! That is exactly what I did.:smilie_auslachen:


----------

